# Transitioning to a cichlid tank?



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi guys.

I'm not sure where to begin here lol. I've been in the hobby for years but have always preferred the planted tank setup. I'm looking to transition into a cichlid tank because I no longer have the time needed to keep a high tech planted tank on course. And was hoping I could build on the knowledge found here as it was recommended to me from several youtube vids. The trouble is, while I could go into detail about how to best balance a planted tank, I know nothing about this aspect of the hobby. And I'm hoping you guys would be willing to give me a crash course or preferably, some guidance.

My current setup is a Juwel vision 180L, Ehiem pro 3 filter, T5HO, Dutch scape.

What I'm hoping to achieve is a black background and good lighting which really allows the colours of the fish to "pop." A mix of species which are less aggressive (i'm not sure if that's possible) but visually stunning. Species which all grow to roughly the same size so that one/some don't become predatory over time and perfect for a 50gal/180L

As I type this I'm wondering if it's achievable because every cichlid tank I've seen looks huge in comparison to my 50gal.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

Grimmzie said:


> What I'm hoping to achieve is a black background and good lighting which really allows the colours of the fish to "pop."


In more detail, I'm looking for the setup in terms of substrate, background, and lighting which best allows the cichlids to "pop."


----------



## Prognathodon (Mar 31, 2016)

Background and substrate choices can be subjective, you might want to browse through the gallery for setups that you like. What type of cichlids can also influence your decisions.

I went with Africans, as my water is pretty much a Rift lake on tap. I waffled between Tanganikyian and Malawi, and decided on Malawi Mbuna, which dictated my dècor (lots and lots of rocks). From there, I wanted at least one blue species, and a solid background, so I did black.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Your tank size is OK for Mbunas, but maybe only for one or two species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

This is a 36" x 16" tank. The 36" length limits you with Malawi. If you went mbuna...I would do a single species of small, peaceful ones.

What cichlids are you thinking about? What made you decide on cichlids?

Different continents would have different aquascape requirements. Are you going cold turkey? No plants at all?


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

A 36" tank gives you an abundance of choices! Do you have a preference for what type? South Americans? Tanganyikans? On a related note, what does your water prefer? Low pH and soft would recommend South Americans or West Africans, hard/high pH would recommend rift lake Africans.

Less aggressive and visually stunning? How about Blue Rams, or any of a number of the apistogramma species? (assuming you're going SA), perhaps complimented with some Corydoras and/or a small school of tetras? Or Julidochromis Onatus & Calvus on the Tang side?


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

My tank dimensions are 92 x 41 x 55 cm

SO far I've decided on just one species: *Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" * They are listed as mildly aggressive but I really like the colour on each. This species maxes out at 6 inches and my goal is to keep the entire tank at species which don't get much above that size.

Thanks for the input and feedback. My confidence in this is growing because of it.



DJRansome said:


> Welcome to Cichlid-forum!
> 
> This is a 36" x 16" tank. The 36" length limits you with Malawi. If you went mbuna...I would do a single species of small, peaceful ones.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of a mix of anubias tied to pebbles and perhaps some java moss placed in the tank (Securely) to soak up nitrates.


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

Annnd my apologies guys. For some reason the board isn't allowing me to quote everyone so I'll try again in this post.



Prognathodon said:


> Background and substrate choices can be subjective, you might want to browse through the gallery for setups that you like. What type of cichlids can also influence your decisions.
> 
> I went with Africans, as my water is pretty much a Rift lake on tap. I waffled between Tanganikyian and Malawi, and decided on Malawi Mbuna, which dictated my dècor (lots and lots of rocks). From there, I wanted at least one blue species, and a solid background, so I did black.


I have no idea what the difference is between Tanganikyian and Malawi I'm completely new to cichlids. I've seen cichlid tanks with a lot less rock. And I'm perhaps leaning towards a setup that allows for that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Acei (mbuna from Lake Malawi) is too big for a 36" tank. For acei you want a rectangle tank that is 48" x 18" or larger. If you want a small amount of rock, you don't want mbuna from Lake Malawi.

Go to the Profile section and browse through the Gallery. Many of the fish you will see need a larger tank, but it gives a good cross section of the cichlids around the globe and you can start learning which cichlids come from which continent.

Tanganyikans will kit the tank size and have stunning shapes but are more subtle in the color department.

Rams sound like a good option if your water is soft enough.


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

My first port of call was looking up my tank and cichlids on youtube. My tank is a Juwel (pretty standard here in the UK) 180L and there are a decent amount of my exact tank, with cichlids. So reading that bolivian rams might be my best bet is a little disappointing.

I don't mind if I stick to one species.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Don't knock the rams. Both the Bolivian and the German Blue are great fish. And at roughly the same size, there's a host of apistos to choose from. And in any case SA isn't your only choice.

The majority of tangs work well in a 36", my suggestion earlier of Julies & Calvus make for a good combination, but you have plenty of other tang options at that size - e.g. caudopunctatus, any altolamp, most of the shelldwellers, and paracyps (IMO not cyps, however, they'll want more swimming room), Brichardi, and maybe leleupi, YMMV on that last one as they can be pretty aggressive.

If you want to go Malawi, Ps Saulosi makes a good species tank on the mbuna side, and gives you two colors between the males & females. Or, you could do a single-species of smaller (not jakes) peacock tank to which could also add a group of e.g. syno petricola.

Plenty of other options too, this is not an exclusive list.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I keep several low tech plant tanks. Why not drop the co and the hard to grow plants and go low tech? I have large tank with bolivian rams. There great fish and some of the easiest to keep. If I was going to go AC in my plant tanks it would be complete reset. I would use a different sand then what in the plant tank. Low tech for me is just a lot easier at this point I don't even add and fertilizer or Excell. The fish are kept at a pretty good stock level for the plants. You can also cut your lighting back by 50%.


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

Cichlids in my tank via youtube...









10L more 




Perhaps my lack of knowledge of the individual species is the confusion here. But these tanks look doable, right? Smaller species (non apisto) cichlid tanks. I understand my tanks is smaller than the average ones here but again I'm willing to go with smaller species like the ones above.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those 3 you tube examples all have species in them that I would not recommend in a 36" tank. I have one...my first tank was 36" and it is still running today. The problem with you tube is you have know way of knowing the experience of the owner or how long the tank has been working successfully (you want something that works together for more than one year).

I've tried medium sized stuartgranti peacocks in the tank and there was too much aggression. If you want a single species of peacocks I would try kandeense. 1 colorful male, 4 silver females.

Ideal would be the already recommended Pseudotropheus saulosi with blue barred males (3) and yellow orange females (9). Or yellow labs, but then you get only one color.


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Those 3 you tube examples all have species in them that I would not recommend in a 36" tank. I have one...my first tank was 36" and it is still running today. The problem with you tube is you have know way of knowing the experience of the owner or how long the tank has been working successfully (you want something that works together for more than one year).
> 
> I've tried medium sized stuartgranti peacocks in the tank and there was too much aggression. If you want a single species of peacocks I would try kandeense. 1 colorful male, 4 silver females.
> 
> Ideal would be the already recommended Pseudotropheus saulosi with blue barred males (3) and yellow orange females (9). Or yellow labs, but then you get only one color.


Is there anything other species I can add to the Pseudotropheus saulosi tank? Perhaps the yellow labs with a smaller number of sauosi? I'm asking because I took a look at your signature and googled all the species in your 33G setups and each looks to have a mix of two species. My tank is a bow front 47G (us gallons)

I really appreciate your assistance here.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't go by gallons, go by length. My 33G tanks are 48" x 12" handle more options. 38G tank is 36" and I do a single species of small, peaceful fish in there. Timid haps, peacocks or Victorians only for many years now.

To me mixing yellow labs and saulosi is a waste. The color of the female saulosi is too close to the labs. And my favorite is the blue barred male saulosi...I can only try for 3 in that tank because I have the 9 females.

You see the 38G tank in my sig had only 2 jewels at the time. Right now, one peacock and a pleco. I liked having lethrinops in there for a while. A timid Victorian like Ruby Green or Christmas Fulu. All these have silver females.


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

Got it.

One quick question, how many colour variants of the male saulosi are there?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Just one that I know of. Very blue with black bars.


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

DJRansome I'm going to go with your recommendation of Pseudotropheus saulosi. Last question on species if I may... The stocking of 3 males and 9 females has anyone used the fire red variant?










2 blue black males 3 yellow females and a trio of the above variant? or just one male?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is some debate as to whether the red saulosi are hybrids. Also the lighting in that pic probably makes them seem more red than they would in person. You rarely want 2 males...one or three. With two each has his entire focus on one male...with three the injuries are spread around more.

I would not mix the variants but if you don't save fry and end up with 3m:9f they will likely live in peace.

If you want to try two species no matter what, 1m:4f saulosi and 1m:4f white labs.


----------



## Grimmzie (Aug 19, 2016)

Your original plan sounds perfect. I asked because when I started to look into pricing and such this colour variant popped up so I thought a 2X trio of blue black and yellow females and a trio of this colour variant might be possible. And obviously your advice thus far has been solid so I immediately came back and asked you.

Moving on what colour lights would you recommend? Led/marineT5's etc
I have an established ehiem pro 3 do I need more filtration or do I just need to add a wave maker for increased flow?
I want to create an island effect when it comes to the rocks would this be suitable or do I need a lot of rocks for a 3M/9F setup to work?
Would this species tear up anubias plants?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like to use filtration for all the flow. Shoot for 8X to 10X GPH. The coral red _maybe-hybrid_ saulosi also have blue black males. I think any difference between the female colors would be subtle. The species from the lake is yellow-orange.

You want as much rock as possible. I always leave one python-width all the way around for ease of maintenance. For me the algae kills anubias before the fish, but they do nibble plants.

The light colors do not make huge differences but LED is the thing to buy if you are buying new.


----------



## Perbunan (Sep 12, 2009)

I started off with a Juwel 180 vision and kept a mixed Tang tank with Cyps, Lelupi, Calvus and Julie's, in my opinion Tangs make a more interesting setup due to their diversity.

See here for my LED install to replace broken T5 lighting:

http://africancichlidhub.com/forum/inde ... ic=30423.0

Good algae growth now 3 months on.


----------

